# PINT Newman's Patent Dec. 20 1859



## appliedlips (Aug 15, 2008)

I am looking for info on a rare jar I dug.It is a pint sized Newman's Patent..A friend and I dug a qt. sized example about 2 years ago and they are in the $1000 range,my old Redbook lists the pint as unpriced and in researching the qt. for months,I have never even seen a picture or a sale listing for a pint.Does anyone have any idea of value,once it is cleaned up?It has some chipping to the ground lip but looks like it will clean up nice.Thanks for any help.Doug


----------



## bottlebuddy (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey Doug,  sweeeeeet  jar. Red Book #9  list your jar as #2240, ground lip,   without the  metal cover with India-rubber band, {original closure} valued at ........... $2,000 & up! Great jar and great find, thanx for sharing.


----------



## cookie (Aug 15, 2008)

Doug-Send this post to Greg Spurgeon-he'll give you the best info. on this jar...let us know what he thinks...John


----------



## bobclay (Aug 16, 2008)

Very nice jar! To learn a bit more about this jar, its inventor and where it was made, see this article. (mainly on the last of page two and page three)

http://www.fohbc.com/images/sanfranciscoandpacificglassworks.pdf

 Bob


----------



## georgeoj (Aug 16, 2008)

Doug, That is a very nice find. If there is no damage when it is cleaned up you will have a highly desirable jar. If you are going to sell, I would suggest offering it at auction to get the best price. George


----------



## capsoda (Aug 16, 2008)

Doug, You are my Hero for the day. Super excellent find.


----------



## appliedlips (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone,I am happy to hear it is a good one.I already had a mutual friend calling Greg S. about it.I just wanted a several opinions.I have a friend that collects early patent jars and if I feel I can price the jar fairly I will offer it to him first.If I am still unsure on pricing it will go to auction.I like jars but hear there are some killer sauces  I need at the next glassworks sale.Thanks again


----------



## bottlediger (Aug 16, 2008)

way to go doug! I dont really collect fruit jars yet anyway but I do always love seeing early and rare ones turn up on digs like yours. Ive only ever came close once to digging a really good one. This one pictured I dug this year but was badly damaged on the back side. 10,000 dollar jar droped down to 300. haha

 Good luck on the sale!

 Digger Ry


----------



## Fruit Jars (Aug 17, 2008)

Doug,  What a great find.  I am a pint jar collector so would be interested in your jar when you decide to sell.  Original lids are tough to find, but worth the effort to put on a rare pint jar.  Good for you!
 Jerry
 916-204-6992


----------



## appliedlips (Aug 17, 2008)

That's a shame about that Ladies Favorite Ryan.Fruit Jars are so often broke it is a bonus when one comes out in good shape.It sounds like you are due for one.Good luck.

        Jerry, Have you ever seen an original lid for the Newman's?I don't still have the qt. but I think the lid size maybe the same.


----------



## Fruit Jars (Aug 17, 2008)

Doug,  Yes but can't remember if I saw it on Ebay on in a collection.  They are quite rare.
 Jerry


----------



## appliedlips (Nov 25, 2008)

Here is a picture of the jar cleaned up.It only spun for a couple of days and still retains a little groundwear and a touch of haze,you can see in person but I was scared a bubble would open.Jason did a great job of protecting it so I may have him clean it the rest of the way.The flake off of the lip is very shallow and was done in the finishing of the lip.A repro lid would help out,as I think I have a better chance of finding another jar than tracking down an original lid.

       I am still seeking pricing info on this jar.Has anyone seen this jar in a pint size?Thanks alot for any help


----------



## Fruit Jars (Nov 27, 2008)

Doug,  The jar cleaned up real nice.  If it was up to me I would not clean it any further.  It is a beauty.

 Jerry


----------



## capsoda (Nov 27, 2008)

As far I can tell Doug, you get to set the price. There is no info on one ever being dug. If you find the metal lid you can double the price you set. It cleaned up beautifully. 

 You da first man.


----------



## Dabeel (Nov 27, 2008)

Doug,

 What a great jar.....Congrats!  I haven't been so lucky to find one yet out here in CA but my digging friend found a Newman's Victory jar from SF which I snapped a photo of at his house......these are beautiful as well....here's a photo of it(hope you don't mind me showing it A.K.)

 Doug


----------



## appliedlips (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the help everyone. If anyone is interested I am excepting offers.

       Warren, I'd guess your right about the lid,it would be worth big bucks on it's own.I think there are only a couple original lids known to the more common qt..

        Doug,That is a great jar your friend has.I am not a jar guy but some of the early ones sure are nice.


----------



## cookie (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi-There is a post on Greg Spurgeon's site -discussion board- talking about your jar.....just thought you might want to know....


----------



## appliedlips (Dec 3, 2008)

I appreciate the help everyone has given me and the interest several have shown on this jar.That being said I was unable to fairly price this jar so I listed it on ebay with a large starting bid.If anyone out there is anti ebay and really wants this jar,talk to me. http://cgi.ebay.com/pint-sized-NEWMANS-PATENT-DEC-20-1859-EX-RARE_W0QQitemZ160302788186QQihZ006QQcategoryZ892QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 3, 2008)

All I can say is ... NEWMANNNNN!!!![]


----------



## glass man (Dec 3, 2008)

GOT SOME NICE BOTTLES FOR SALE,LOVE THE CARTERS SPANISH MIXTURE. JAMIE


----------



## georgeoj (Dec 4, 2008)

I have had very good luck in buying rare jars, at very cheap prices, when people list them so that no one sees the listing.  When looking for jars: most people SEARCH for "fruit jar" or "mason jar" or "canning jar" on ebay. If I search ebay for fruit jar ( the most common search term ) I will NOT find your jar. I would get the words "fruit jar" in the listing line if it were me. George


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 4, 2008)

To Bob Clay,  I tried to open your link and my computer wouldn't open it with the link provided.  Microsoft needed to know more about the built in directions, I guess.  I seem to run into this type of problem too often.
 Thanks  RED Matthews


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 4, 2008)

Red, 
 His link is to a document that is in Adobe Acrobat format.
 This is the most standard form for web publishing documents. Most online books are in this format.
 To read these files you need Adobe Reader to be installed. This is a free program that most people who share documents use.
 You can get it at ...
http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2.html

 it will allow you to read the files that end in the .pdf suffix.


----------



## appliedlips (Dec 4, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: GuntherHess
> 
> All I can say is ... NEWMANNNNN!!!![]


 

      Lol! Here's wishing you and yours a happy  Festivus,Matt[]


----------



## appliedlips (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks Jamie & George.That's good advice George,I will correct that soon.


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 4, 2008)

Festivus IS the holiday for the rest of us[]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 4, 2008)

Please proceed to Collectors Chat if you wish to partake in the annual "Airing of the Grievances"![]


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 10, 2008)

CONGRADS DOUG!!! WoW

 Digger Ry


----------



## madpaddla (Dec 10, 2008)

Amazing.   My compliments to you Doug.  Enjoy the fruits of your efforts.


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 11, 2008)

I did tn think having a lid for that jar would hold it back much... if it was a glass lid maybe...

 congrats Doug, merry freaking holidays!  talk about a x-mas bonus!


----------



## cookie (Dec 11, 2008)

Doug-great going on the jar.....what's next....?


----------



## appliedlips (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks guys.I was very pleased considering it's before Christmas,the economy sucks & there are a couple major jar collections being dispersed right now.


----------



## appliedlips (Dec 11, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: cookie
> 
> Doug-great going on the jar.....what's next....?


 

    A half-pint,amber,Air-Tight barrel with an iron pontil.[]

    Never hurts to dream,right? That's a jar I would keep.


----------

